# From Baghdad with Love



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I just finished reading "From Baghdad, With Love: A Marine, the War, and a Dog Named Lava" by Jay Kopelman.

I really liked this book. It is non-fiction, the story of a puppy found in Iraq by a Marine and what happened while they tried to get the puppy back to the US. It was a good book and it was nice to see a dog story that is not overly sappy and doesn't have a depressing ending.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I read it a few months ago - I though it was great!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I read it on the plan on the way to Iraq last month. Nope didn't stop in Baghdad...

It was a pretty good book, I enjoyed it. The guy is pretty lucky they didn't get him for violating General Order 1 tho. (No feeding or adopting stray or wild animals as pets or mascots). Guy in my office just got reprimmanded and sent home for that.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

I read it a could of years ago and cried like a baby when I read the end when they meet up again. I loved it!


----------

